# would a flat bed look>dumb on short bed? any one have pice of a truck w a flat bed



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

thinking about installing a flat bed on my work truck,1997 chevy ext cap short box.



just dont want it to look dumb...any pics out there?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

must be slow on plow site...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Personally I think a flatbed on anything other than a dually looks really stupid...thats just me though!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

exmark1;767925 said:


> Personally I think a flatbed on anything other than a dually looks really stupid...thats just me though!


Its not just you


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

lawnmasters2006;767645 said:


> thinking about installing a flat bed on my work truck,1997 chevy ext cap short box.
> 
> just dont want it to look dumb...any pics out there?


Form follows function

If its going to do the job required then do it

If it's just for show skip it
our '96 &'06 are SRW reg cab conversions. used as equipment haulers


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw a utility body on a crew cab shortbox frame the other day during a storm, and i have to say it did look very strange.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

I used to think the same thing that they would look dumb. I took the approach of Heather lawn spray and decided that form following function was the correct way to look at it.

Hillsboro has been making a 7X7 bed for years in steel and alum. Put one on my X cab Superduty short bed a little over a year ago. Works great. Don't care that it looks short on the truck....It is a short bed after all. 

Try to wrestle up some picts but till then you can see it on the YouTube link Jerresservice and look at the videos of the snow blower.

J


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

could you post up some pics of your rig? I checked out your vid on youtube but I want to get a better look at how this is going to look. My buddy is putting one on his ec superduty to use as his welding rig and we want to see how it will look. where did you get your bed from? He's been looking around to get the best price with the options he wants but it's not as easy to find one for a shortbed. thanks


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GLS;970657 said:


>


This is nice!


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

02DURAMAX;971730 said:


> This is nice!


That is REAL NICE if you ask me. Well put together.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

that looks great! that bed is like a work of art. Do you know where it came from? I see the IL plate so it had to be from somewhere local. We found a place in Bartlett that sells the CM truck bodies. He wants a steel bed with fenders, kind of like a western hauler style.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Schwinn68;971819 said:


> that looks great! that bed is like a work of art. Do you know where it came from? I see the IL plate so it had to be from somewhere local.


That's one of GLS (Ryan's) trucks. He's in the Q.C./Moline area.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

02DURAMAX;971730 said:


> This is nice!


Holy smokes that looks good. I've seen that dmax but it had a bed, cap, and no lightbar on it.


Schwinn68;971819 said:


> that looks great! that bed is like a work of art. Do you know where it came from? I see the IL plate so it had to be from somewhere local. We found a place in Bartlett that sells the CM truck bodies. He wants a steel bed with fenders, kind of like a western hauler style.


That truck's in the Moline area. They are the people I bought my plow from. Very good people to deal with and really nice equipment that they take good care of.

Search the site for GLS to see their white dodge with the flatbed also.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Jerre Heyer;768480 said:


> I used to think the same thing that they would look dumb. I took the approach of Heather lawn spray and decided that form following function was the correct way to look at it.
> 
> Hillsboro has been making a 7X7 bed for years in steel and alum. Put one on my X cab Superduty short bed a little over a year ago. Works great. Don't care that it looks short on the truck....It is a short bed after all.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerre, That Hillsboro bed he has is sweet! Looks great with all the LED's. If I needed a flat bed thats the one I would def. go with.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

There was a thread on LS where a guy built his own flatbed, it turned out really good. green truck, a new one, the thread has to be a year or two old at this point but worth trying to find. He had tons of pictures from a-z, used it to haul 2 Z's around for mowing, or was it one Z and one wb, i don't know, doesn't matter. Just look for the thread, worth it.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mark13;971828 said:


> Holy smokes that looks good. I've seen that dmax but it had a bed, cap, and no lightbar on it.
> 
> That truck's in the Moline area. They are the people I bought my plow from. Very good people to deal with and really nice equipment that they take good care of.
> 
> Search the site for GLS to see their white dodge with the flatbed also.


I know that truck. I bought my backrack and hitch from him. Last time I saw it there was a bed on it.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't care what it looks like, as much as what it does for us. Just put a flatbed on a 96 3/4 4x4 Ford ext. cab. East to work from with a spreader on the back. Bags on the side.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome wheels on that dmax! The bed is cool too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ropinghorns;971872 said:


> Don't care what it looks like, as much as what it does for us. Just put a flatbed on a 96 3/4 4x4 Ford ext. cab. East to work from with a spreader on the back. Bags on the side.


You definetly want aluminum for the weight on a shortbox, otherwise you'll be too heavy. Not sure if you saw my set up with the foldown sides. (which are removable with simple clevis pins.) These are 1 ton SRW.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Mr. M, nice looking garage setup you got there.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

andcon83;971917 said:


> Hey Mr. M, nice looking garage setup you got there.


Yeah! It's our salt shed, nothing fancy but it works and keeps the salt dry.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Schwinn68;971819 said:


> that looks great! that bed is like a work of art. Do you know where it came from? I see the IL plate so it had to be from somewhere local. We found a place in Bartlett that sells the CM truck bodies. He wants a steel bed with fenders, kind of like a western hauler style.


Heres the link. You can see his white dodge and GMC in the Image Gallary.:salute:

http://www.alum-line.com/truck-bodies/dump-body-flat-deck-and-landscape.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Schwinn68;971868 said:


> I know that truck. I bought my backrack and hitch from him. Last time I saw it there was a bed on it.


When I was down there to buy my plow they still had the blue 95 k2500 and had semi recently gotten the duramax. The Dmax had an 810 on it and the 95 was getting an 810. I'd like to see the Dmax now along with their Ford and the Dodge.



andcon83;971897 said:


> Awesome wheels on that dmax! The bed is cool too.


Looks like Chrome H2 wheels. (The hummer h2 take off's)


----------

